# G519 Columbia Westfield front hub



## US042 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi Everyone,
                         I am in the slow process of restoring a 1943 Westfield Columbia. I have recently completed re lacing the drop center rim and have turned my attention to the hub center. Would anyone have a picture or pdf schematic of the hub components. I am seeking enough information in order to purchase the correct components as it appears my hub has be changed out prior to me purchasing the bike. Any information would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,
Brett.


----------



## US042 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi,
      I did a little looking and found this (see picture). Would this be correct?. The axle shaft looks a little long - would anyone know what the correct diameter/length is?.
Thanks,
Brett.


----------



## johan willaert (Jan 21, 2020)

Below Original 1942 Huffman G519 front axle parts from one of my bicycles and what you should be looking for!
The axle can actually be take out without loosening the bearings


----------



## Goldslinger (Jan 21, 2020)

The picture in red is from eBay that seller has the correct floating kit for $60. Search eclipse front hub. It will pop up.


----------



## US042 (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi Johan,
                   Thanks for the reply. So just to clarify - the picture you posted is what I should be looking for and my picture(red background) are Huffman parts?. 

Thanks&regards,
Brett.


----------



## johan willaert (Jan 21, 2020)

The parts I show are original 36-10 morrow eclipse front hub parts as used on both westfield and huffman G519 models. That is what was used in WW 2


----------



## blackcat (Jan 21, 2020)

johan willaert said:


> Below Original 1942 Huffman G519 front axle parts from one of my bicycles and what you should be looking for!
> The axle can actually be take out without loosening the bearings
> 
> View attachment 1127612




Hello;
To confirm Johan's photo, on the ORD 7-8 SNL G519



Regards;
Serge


----------



## US042 (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi Johan, Serge, and Goldslinger,
                                                                Many thanks to you all for your replies. Awesome information guy's and thanks Serge for the pictures. That clarifies exactly what I am after.

Johan - in your picture: Is the right side Cone(K6) still mounted on the Quill(K3)?. I am guessing it is and it threw me a bit.

Serge: Are your pictures taken from a reproduction parts manual (I assume an original is nigh impossible to get) and if so can you please tell me where you got yours from or who makes them?.

Many thanks again everyone,
Regards,
Brett.


----------



## Goldslinger (Jan 21, 2020)

Get in touch with this seller.


----------



## US042 (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi Goldslinger,
                             Many thanks for the pictures/tip. I did a search on that seller and that particular set must have sold as I can not see a listing for it. Do you by chance have the Ebay item number? Thanks again.

Regards,
Brett.


----------



## Goldslinger (Jan 21, 2020)

It says not available and no #. Pm the seller and tell what you are looking for . I pm’d him a while back and he said he would list another set for me. I had a axle and nuts . I bought just the cones, bearings and axle tube.


----------



## Mercian (Jan 21, 2020)

US042 said:


> Serge: Are your pictures taken from a reproduction parts manual (I assume an original is nigh impossible to get) and if so can you please tell me where you got yours from or who makes them?.




Hi Brett.

yes, original manuals are difficult to get, but there are reprints. Try here:









						U.S. Army Columbia Military Bicycles Parts List and Service Manual (G519)
					

Official US Army Technical Manuals for G519 bicycle of WW2 made by Westfield Manufacturing Company and branded Columbia.



					www.portrayalpress.com
				




Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## US042 (Jan 22, 2020)

Hi Goldslinger/Adrian,
                   Many thanks for the replies.  I have sent a PM to the seller but have not received a response as yet.
Adrian - Thank you for the link. I have placed an order and can't wait to get my copy. Definately will be a great help.
Many thanks again,
Brett.


----------



## DaGasMan (Jan 22, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Hi Brett.
> 
> yes, original manuals are difficult to get, but there are reprints. Try here:
> 
> ...




Adrian,
Thanks for posting the Manual link. Ordered one for myself. Not bad for the price. Thank you.


----------

